# Imprintables Warehouse Offers Video Intro To DuraCal 130 Removable Wall Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Find out how you can increase your revenue by selling new products into a fast-growing market without investing in additional equipment with DuraCal 130 removable wall vinyl. In this brief video from Imprintables Warehouse, you’ll discover how easy this versatile material makes it to expand your product offerings using a vinyl or printer cutter. 

You’ll learn how this 3-mil, matte, calendered sign vinyl opens the door to a range of opportunities with its low-tack adhesive that allows it to be applied to and cleanly removed from sensitive surfaces like walls, laptops, phones and more. This step-by-step demonstration takes you from cutting to weeding to masking to application. 

You’ll also get a chance to see how the numbers add up, with a quick overview of costs, average prices and potential margins, and how to order a free DuraCal 130 sample kit. See the video at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQYRRZCWl1E.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (412)-774-2231; email: [email protected].


----------

